# Can you buy an existing uberBlack in Los Angeles?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anybody want to sell their uberblack spot? How can it work?


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Post your offer maybe you get lucky...
I highly doubt that anyone would risk losing a uber black account by getting caught to profit from it.
Because if that was legal I would be the first to slang my account lol


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Does anybody want to sell their uberblack spot? How can it work?


why do you want the spot
is it that hard to get in?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> why do you want the spot
> is it that hard to get in?


LA doesn't add any more uberblacks for a few years now


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Art said:


> Post your offer maybe you get lucky...
> I highly doubt that anyone would risk losing a uber black account by getting caught to profit from it.
> Because if that was legal I would be the first to slang my account lol


Actually, I don't want opinions


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ubearx said:


> LA doesn't add any more uberblacks for a few years now


darn i was thinking about it too :/


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Art said:


> Post your offer maybe you get lucky...
> I highly doubt that anyone would risk losing a uber black account by getting caught to profit from it.
> Because if that was legal I would be the first to slang my account lol


Haha yup



ubearx said:


> LA doesn't add any more uberblacks for a few years now


I'm on the wait list for LA. Seeing as how I live in Southeast LA County it is a much more manageable commute home from the farthest reaches of the valley, than a trip from San Clemente...


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Haha yup
> 
> I'm on the wait list for LA. Seeing as how I live in Southeast LA County it is a much more manageable commute home from the farthest reaches of the valley, than a trip from San Clemente...


What wait list?
I ask them to put me on it and they didn't.
Give me details


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I have seen several people on CL posting adds for their spots. Usually around $30K each without vehicle. Sort of like.. A medallion!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't realize suv commissions were 28%. That means from 3.55 to 4.25 is a gross fare increase of .70 per mile. But at 28% overall, the driver really only sees .22 per mile more than driving regular black (3.06 - 2.84). Uber keeps .48/.70 or almost 70% of the increase in the mileage rate between black and suv. This is similar to how xl drivers get hosed.


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

You might want to ask an existing Uber partner to operate under their TCP. Uber generally will accept added vehicles from existing partners before new partners. It sounds like people are selling those spots, which is amazing. I can't image that number of drivers on the road to the point where the iPhone is worth $30,000


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> Uber generally will accept added vehicles from existing partners before new partners.


In LA it is Only Replacements allowed. So if at the time of the Freeze you have 3 SUV spots and 2 Black spots that is what you are fixed at. So some people might sell their business with a couple of cars and they have room for a few more. It is not necessary that you put a car in every slot but you can if you want.

Main thing to consider is that they are selling for a reason that reason is most likely not enough business for them on Black. And they are having a hard time finding qualifying people willing to put up the money for the lease every weak.


----------



## raphaelwoods (Aug 29, 2014)

Art. Do you have any info you would like to share on what your demand is like as a SUV driver in [email protected] how's it going in OC?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Demand is tepid at best... 

I'm treading water but not making gangbusters money. 

But I can't do JWA runs yet... They approved my permit last Monday but the person who has to sign it is lagging... So 2nd week in a row of no airport runs. 

On the flipside I have had several OC to LAX or LGB airport runs... Usually to the tune of $100-150, the problem is (LAX especially) after you drop them off you're out of service for 45-90 minutes until you get back into Long Beach on the 405 or cross the physical demarcation (border) from LA County into Orange County...


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry for the late replay but I got a day job that makes most of my income and takes most of my time.
Anyway.
The demand is there but not like it used to be before uberxl, but I must say uberxl filters out most of the shitty customers.
But it comes with the price of getting the demand cut to 50%.
If I known that uber would become this shit show of a company, adjusting fears as they please with no notice to the partners. (writh down all your rides and you will see, your getting short changed every time).
I would have never invested in a suv or a tcp that im stuck with for at least 5 years.
Yeah I could try to sale the car but on one is gonna pay for a car that has been used as a car service as mutch as I owe on it.
So now im stuck with a $40k loan plus annual taxes and bearly making any profit.
Now if something major braks on the car I will be screwed.
You think uber cares?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Art said:


> Sorry for the late replay but I got a day job that makes most of my income and takes most of my time.
> Anyway.
> The demand is there but not like it used to be before uberxl, but I must say uberxl filters out most of the shitty customers.
> But it comes with the price of getting the demand cut to 50%.
> ...


Well put. They change the fares and commissions at will without so much of advanced notice towards its "partners".

I'm still trying to figure out how I'm supposed to make more money after they raised Black fares and commission...

Because on a min fare $15 instead of giving them $3 in commissions they're taking $3.75, a small amount technically but it's the principal of the thing...

UberXL has severely dampened demand for SUV.

Most nights I'm lucky to get one call per hour (on black or SUV)

Yesterday 4 calls in 5h for $205.

Which sounds good in principle until you realize 25-28% is going to commission so you really only earned ~$140.

when your overhead exclusive of labor is around $500-550/wk you need to drive a lot just to cover your lease, insurance, and fuel.

I work a day job and pretty much drive all weekend and have a few subs that drive for me when I can't.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Does anybody want to sell their uberblack spot? How can it work?


Don't worry. The slots for Black/SUV will open up. The commercial drivers are quickly losing interest and dropping out.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Haha yup
> 
> I'm on the wait list for LA. Seeing as how I live in Southeast LA County it is a much more manageable commute home from the farthest reaches of the valley, than a trip from San Clemente...


Just so I understand, it sounds like you are saying that you are set up for UberBlack/SUV in OC, but you can not work LA county. You would have to be approved for one county or the other, not both, and can only get pings in that one county that you are approved for? (As opposed to X/XL/Plus drivers that can work any county in the area they feel like at any time, back and forth.) Sorry about my ignorance about Black/SUV.


----------



## UberCommercial (Jun 27, 2015)

Art said:


> Sorry for the late replay but I got a day job that makes most of my income and takes most of my time.
> Anyway.
> The demand is there but not like it used to be before uberxl, but I must say uberxl filters out most of the shitty customers.
> But it comes with the price of getting the demand cut to 50%.
> ...


im the same situation but 5 vehicles. All of the vehicles' loans are upside down to some degree. Right now driving your own commercial vehicle (if you have you own account/commercial car/tcp/company) or renting a commercial vehicle form a partner to drive are the best way to make money of off the Uber Black platform.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's weird, uberBlack and uber SUV account holders can add 3-5-10 vehicles...Uber should limit them, like every single account can add No more than 3 vehicles, and others (like uberX drivers) may have opportunity to add even 1 SUV or Black (that's not big deal to get TCP and com insurance..), but now every Black and SUV account holders make money to hire others drivers , and many of those drivers even do not open and close the door, also many of them wear like T shorts and sport costumes (I've seen several times).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Does anybody want to sell their uberblack spot? How can it work?


Is the car coming with the deal? If so, switch to an SUV. I'll explain why in a moment.

If the TCP is the transferable type, and you are cleared with Uber, then go for it. But, warning, my boss ( who owns blacks in L.A, says it's crowded there, but it's crowded everywhere, I suppose ). Also, I strongly advise against buying a black, but getting an SUV ( which can accept black calls, and here's why, 50% of alll my pings are SUV, and as a black only driver, you miss out on those, big difference in rates -- though you could do Select/PLus, if you want, but I wouldn't ).

If you are going black/SUV, you need a lot of patience, there will be days you sit for hours waiting for pings. Then, a $150 ping comes your way. It's a whole different world with SUV, etc.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

zakk the bear said:


> You might want to ask an existing Uber partner to operate under their TCP. Uber generally will accept added vehicles from existing partners before new partners. It sounds like people are selling those spots, which is amazing. I can't image that number of drivers on the road to the point where the iPhone is worth $30,000


How can they sell their spot if Uber has to turn the new guy on ? They will just go down the list if a black driver quits or gets deactivated.


----------



## Faisal Sahardid (Apr 25, 2017)

ubearx said:


> Does anybody want to sell their uberblack spot? How can it work?


I do have Uberblack for sale

i have uberblack account and select for sale $1200
Text me 6025797063


----------

